# Business name



## aadouglas (Sep 6, 2011)

Getting ready to purchase an existing sign business and wanting to change the name of the business. When she first started it was just sign making so it became It's A Sign. Then she made it a retail store and started selling apparel as well! In the mix of that she started producing school team sports items also! So now that the busineess does all that I feel like it is time. For a name change but my brain isn't working and I need ideas! I want people to know there are more then just signs! Thanks for ur help!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

You might as well do a whole new brand and logo if your going to do that...

"A Plus Printing & More"

"Shirts & Signs & More"

"ACME *Sports & Apparel"**
*


----------



## aadouglas (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks that's a start! I really like the acme sports and apparel!


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

The Print Center (and under that as a slogan: "_Signs and Apparel_"


----------



## codys_customs (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a couple quick ideas:

Apparel by Design
SIGN-A-TURE Apparel


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

How about keeping "It's a Sign" (that how a lot of clients know the business already) but add in hand-written type of font "and a t-shirt".

It's a Sign (and a t-shirt)


----------



## aadouglas (Sep 6, 2011)

Well the lady has had the business fo 20 hrs and wants it renamed and I can understand that! So I'm just trying to come up with something so people and places no what we offer!


----------



## Surat (Nov 3, 2010)

D.Evo. said:


> How about keeping "It's a Sign" (that how a lot of clients know the business already) but add in hand-written type of font "and a t-shirt".
> 
> It's a Sign (and a t-shirt)


Agree. 

I'd suggest further to add 2 more A's (taken from your forum name AAdouglas) to make it:

It's AAA Sign. -- Top of the line, Triple AAA class


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

Which do you want to focus on more?


----------



## Nanny Ogg (Aug 16, 2011)

Signs & Services


----------

